
New monkey species found hiding in plain sight - prostoalex
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2020/06/new-species-monkeys-found-most-endangered/?MvBriefArticleId=7604
======
sradman
> Ang and a team of international colleagues turned to fecal samples. Animal
> scat, Ang says, is an underutilized resource for scientists: It contains a
> wealth of information ranging from an animals’ DNA to evidence of its diet,
> microbiome, and parasite load.

The future is autonomous PoopBots that can non-intrusively locate and collect
samples. There are only so many reclusive primate species to discovery but bat
viruses and the nocturnal mammals they co-infect require constant
surveillance.

------
SeekingMeaning
[http://archive.vn/s6l1x](http://archive.vn/s6l1x)

------
sdenton4
Another front in the never ending taxonomic wars. Today the Mergers have lost
another battle, as the Splitters take another victory...

~~~
Someone
I guess so, yes, and it’s almost unavoidable, as splitting is better for your
career than merging. Splitters can “discovered a new species” on their CV and,
as the de facto expert, apply for research on the new species. Mergers halve
the breadth of the field.

